# What model tivo is this HDD for?



## audiodane (Oct 28, 2009)

So I'm getting into Spring Cleaning mode here.. I have a couple spare Tivo HDD pulls in a box in my closet.. I'd like to sell them (not doing me any good) but need to be able to identify them properly. Is there an easy way to identify which model image a Tivo HDD currently has on it? (I'm guessing using one of the upgrade boot CD procedures might be able to, but I'm not sure what to use or which commands to enter- I'm not looking to make a copy, just identify each.)

At the moment, I have three: two of them have writing on them identifying the model, so that's easy. A third just has "TIVO" written on it..

Maxtor QuickVIEW DiamondMax Plus 8 ATA/133 HDD 40GB (6K040L03102P3 / NAR61HA0)
- "Orig 540 Tivo" written on it

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 250GB 7200 RPM SATA (ST3250318AS)
- "Tivo HD Stock HDD" written on it

Western Digital Perfomer WD800 80GB (WD800AW-00DDK1)
- Only has "TIVO" written on it

thanks!
..dane


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

audiodane said:


> So I'm getting into Spring Cleaning mode here.. I have a couple spare Tivo HDD pulls in a box in my closet.. I'd like to sell them (not doing me any good) but need to be able to identify them properly. Is there an easy way to identify which model image a Tivo HDD currently has on it? (I'm guessing using one of the upgrade boot CD procedures might be able to, but I'm not sure what to use or which commands to enter- I'm not looking to make a copy, just identify each.)
> 
> At the moment, I have three: two of them have writing on them identifying the model, so that's easy. A third just has "TIVO" written on it..
> 
> ...


The TiVo-HD drive may have some small value the rest are for the Series 2 and have almost no value.


----------



## audiodane (Oct 28, 2009)

Any idea on which model the WD800 is for? $20/ea on eBay is something when you have enough of them..


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

audiodane said:


> Any idea on which model the WD800 is for? $20/ea on eBay is something when you have enough of them..


Doesn't really matter that much given that drives are easy to image for a given Tivo. If you really want to know what image it has on it you can hook it up and run WinMFS. Under the MFSInfo tab it will actually tell you that. The odds are that it is for one of the Series 2 boxes if it is an original Tivo drive. Probably a TCD240, TCD540, or possibly the dual-tuner. Versions of each of those used a stock 80GB drive.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

audiodane said:


> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 250GB 7200 RPM SATA (ST3250318AS)
> - "Tivo HD Stock HDD" written on it


This drive is likely from the original Series 3 box. The follow-on S3HD box used a stock 160GB drive.


----------



## audiodane (Oct 28, 2009)

lillevig said:


> If you really want to know what image it has on it you can hook it up and run WinMFS. Under the MFSInfo tab it will actually tell you that.


Oh cool, thank you. And IIRC, WinMFS you can just load up in Windows and put the HDD in an external USB adapter, right? Not needing a boot image or anything?

..dane


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

audiodane said:


> Oh cool, thank you. And IIRC, WinMFS you can just load up in Windows and put the HDD in an external USB adapter, right? Not needing a boot image or anything?
> 
> ..dane


As long as you're running WinMFS with admin privileges, it should see the drive in a USB hookup.

That Maxtor is almost certainly from a TCD540040, and it has a slightly higher LBA number than WD or Seagate 40GB drives from the same era.

The Seagate is likely from a TCD648250, although mine came with a WD

The WD might be from a TCD649080, although both of mine came with a slightly different model number 80GB WD.


----------

